# GAME THREAD: Warriors 106, Lakers 102 (Final)



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*GAME THREAD: Lakers at Warriors (December 10 - 7:30 p.m. PST)*

Are the Lakers all the way back? With a big comeback against the Mavericks (a game in which, remember, they stunk up for three quarters) and then with a solid performance against a good Jazz team, they may very will be.

Now they play a Warriors team in Oakland where the Lakers have played poorly over the past couple of seasons.

For the Warriors part, they played an inspired game against the Mavericks on Saturday night, but couldn't hold on to the lead in the fourth. They have now lost two in a row and have replaced the Lakers as the celler-dwellers in the Pacific Division.

What a key game for the Lakers, as a win can get them closest to .500 than they have been 13 games.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I've been entertained by a couple of Warriors games recently and the Lakers are going to have to play some great D to win this game. Last time Dampier killed them and is really playing well but his impact will be diminshed playing next to Shaq of course. Boykins is playing great basketball off the bench and I don't see any of the Laker guards that can stick him.

Should still be a win though.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

LA's gotta ride the wave right through GS. We're looking real good right now. No need to spoil it with a lose to the Warriors.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I feel a Daddy Game coming as in spanking the Warriors like we're their daddy. I think we win this one and win sorta easy. GSW has played better of late but we're starting to build alittle steam and its gonna roll right over the warriors.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Golden State doesn't know how to close out big games. Kobe should contain J-Rich. This is a game that we could use Pargo to stop Areanas and the 5'5" Earl Boykins, or at least wear them out.
Lakers should win big, mabeye another triple-double from Kobe.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

We have already beat the Warriors once without Shaq, and although that doesn't assure a victory, it is a good sign. Lakers should win this one.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

I expect the Lakers to take this one. I expect a good game from start to finish, but it's going to be too much Diesel in the end. I also expect Kobe to get up on J.Ri, minimizing his shot selections and oppurtunities. They will also have to focus on Jammison, he's had big games against the Lakers and he'll continue that trend, if the Lakers slack off on D. And we all know their D is not all their yet.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We're probably going to lose.

Kobe's injured, he's taken 2 shots in the whole second half. We have Fox, Fisher, Shaw and Horry taking all of our shots, and all they're shooting is threes. 

We're either going to make a comeback or get blown out by more than 10.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh yeah, our defense is pitiful!

Every time we need a stop, they make a wide-open jump shot!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Defense was just as awful as ever.

Two steps forward, one step back. At this rate, we should be at .500 sometime in January. :|


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I feel like the refs cheated the Lakers out of a chance a few times at the end.

With 28 seconds left, the Lakers should've gotten the ball, but the ref closest to the play wasn't even watching....and he gave the ball to the Warriors, even though it was delfected off of Adonal Foyle.

Antawn Jamison REPEATEDLY set illegal screens on Derek Fisher. I was shocked midway through the 4th quarter when he actually slid along with Fisher, screening him off for about 5 steps and no foul was called.

On the Fisher charge that totally screwed the Lakers, I don't think it was a charge. It was a stupid decision by Fisher, he should've known to pass the ball or called a timeout. However, if you look at the replay, Boykins wasn't set, his arms were pushing forward on Fisher and he was moving towards Fisher.

I hate to blame it on the refs, but they were definitely half of the reason the Lakers lost tonight. 

*The other half* 
Kobe was injured and took 3 shots in the second half. He was clearly not feeling well, and it really hurt the Lakers that he couldn't shoot as much as he should've been able to. 

The Lakers defense on Boykins, Arenas and Richardson was AWFUL! Richardson was 6 of 6 from beyond the arc! And all of them were wide open! They really need to work on defending the three point shot.

I can't believe we were whooping their azz in the 1st quarter. Kobe and Shaq were rolling and everything was sweet until Kobe hurt his arm.

Tough loss, really tough loss.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*PHIL MESSED UP*

he put Kobe and Snack on the bench at the same time. The warriors made a run and got confidence. One of them has to be on the floor at ALL TIMES!


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

They played well in the begining, but struggled to really take over the game, the Warriors love playing the Lakers tight especially at their home floor. When can the Lakeshow ever get a streak going!!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Just in case you guys missed them....

Player of the day standings:
Kevin Garnett- 2
Kobe Bryant- 2
Paul Pierce- 1
Chris Webber- 1
Jalen Rose- 1
Elton Brand- 1
DaJuan Wagner- 1
Tim Duncan- 1
Ricky Davis- 1
Drew Gooden- 1


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

KC,
I'm still lobbying for Kobe to get credit for that comeback over the Mavs

although I know its a mute point


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lakers and Fisher choked. As someone else said the Warriors can't close out games. I was happy they decided to play defense instead of fouling with 28 seconds to go and down by 2 knowing that the warriors were likely to do something stupid. Well Richardson drives to the basket with 12 seconds to go on the shot clock and turns it over. Somehow Fish forgot that he can't finish around the rim or in transition and ran over Boykins anyway. What the hell was he thinking?

Anyways like I expected the Lakers lost by not playing defense. Richardson, Millis and Jamison got open jumpers all game. At least Tawn wasn't hitting them. Arenas ran around screens and none of the Lakers even tried to chase him until Kobe was guarding him. 

Can someone also explain to me why they kept biting on pump fakes by a 5'5" player? :upset: You don't even have to leave your feet to block his shot.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> KC,
> I'm still lobbying for Kobe to get credit for that comeback over the Mavs


I agree!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Appeal denied.

Duncan was just a whole lot better.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Lakers and Fisher choked. As someone else said the Warriors can't close out games. I was happy they decided to play defense instead of fouling with 28 seconds to go and down by 2 knowing that the warriors were likely to do something stupid. Well Richardson drives to the basket with 12 seconds to go on the shot clock and turns it over. Somehow Fish forgot that he can't finish around the rim or in transition and ran over Boykins anyway. What the hell was he thinking?


He was also the only person keeping you in the game at the end. The last call was really a block, because Boykin's right foot was up off the ground, BUT the main problem was defense by pretty much everyone, and you guys digging that hole originally. The 2nd unit hurt you also.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Just in case you guys missed them....
> 
> Player of the day standings:
> ...


No love for Elton huh?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> No love for Elton huh?


I forgot about him, he did win one!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

IV you're always talking about KObe's D. How can Jason Richardson who has no handle and cant shoot light him up for 6 threes. I forgot KOBE was hurt. My bad


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

How can a player that can't shoot hit 6 3's period? 

Are you saying that Kobe's d is so medicore that he actually guided Richardson's bricks into the basket?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

J-Rich shoots 42.7% from 3 point range for the season.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> How can a player that can't shoot hit 6 3's period?
> 
> Are you saying that Kobe's d is so medicore that he actually guided Richardson's bricks into the basket?


I'm not saying that at all. JRich's knock has been his shooting in his short career but IV makes it so that no one scores on KOBE and that is certainly not true


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> but IV makes it so that no one scores on KOBE and that is certainly not true


Just ask C-Maggs


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> IV you're always talking about KObe's D. How can Jason Richardson who has no handle and cant shoot light him up for 6 threes. I forgot KOBE was hurt. My bad


I'm not making any excuses for Kobes D. In fact, I thought he played very well last night. I didnt see the whole game, but he did have 3 steals, and the clips I saw on Fastbreak Kobe looked good. Are you'll saying Kobe is not a good defender because Jason Richardson hit 6 threes?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not saying that at all. JRich's knock has been his shooting in his short career but IV makes it so that no one scores on KOBE and that is certainly not true


Everyone gets scored on. You're a like a reporter for the enquirer. You take what I say and twist it around to make it fit your rebutal. Quote me instead of fabricating my thoughts.
I dont make it so Kobe does get scored on, but I will tell that he is off the best defensive guards in the NBA. Choose to dislike him if you want be he'll win another alldefensive award at the end of the year and all you'll have to say is Jason Richardson dropped 6 threes.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not saying that at all. JRich's knock has been his shooting in his short career but IV makes it so that no one scores on KOBE and that is certainly not true


The bottom line is that no matter how crappy the defender Shaq won't hit 6 3's in a game because he can't shoot. Saying someone can't shoot seems to imply that they can't make open shots. You seem to be saying that Kobe played so poorly defensively that Richardson did something on offense that he was incapable of doing.

If he can't shoot he sure fooled me!

As for the game, Kobe did play well defensively. Areans thrived when he was at PG and strugled when Boykins came in and he moved to SG, turning it over and begging for fouls. Kobe was the reason.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Fishers take on the game deciding call*

"<i>I don't feel like he got in front of me,'' Fisher said. "I saw him the whole time. I was into my jumping motion before someone was completely in front of me. It was my impression we were both running. That's the way it's been going on the road.</i>''

Hey Fish, you missed the shot anyways. Even if it was a no-call you were screwed.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> Kobe did play well defensively. Areans thrived when he was at PG and strugled when Boykins came in and he moved to SG, turning it over and begging for fouls. Kobe was the reason.


KOBE could have fooled me last night. Arenas smoked him every time KOBE played D on him


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I saw Arenas put the moves on Kobe. I saw some stuff from Arenas that had my jaw drop to the floor, and he was taking it to Kobe which was very impressive. Especially that one crossover in the 3rd, he crossed the crap out of Kobe and took it to the basket. I was like WHOA!


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Arenas played very well and he was doing it from all angles. But Kobe should've continued to jerk and school the warriors, taking it to the hoop like he did in early on the game. Overall, the Lakers did not play well, their D is just out of it right now.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

There is no player in the league who hasn't been schooled on defense. This is the NBA. Everyone gets abused at one time or another...even the best defenders in the league.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> There is no player in the league who hasn't been schooled on defense. This is the NBA. Everyone gets abused at one time or another...even the best defenders in the league.


Yeah, but it was cool to see a second round pick, Gilbert Arenas, take Kobe to school a couple times.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but it was cool to see a second round pick, Gilbert Arenas, take Kobe to school a couple times.


Lets see Arenas gets 17 in the 1st against the pg's and he gets 8 pts the following 3 quarters and he schooled Kobe get off your horse man he wasn't really that effective after the 1st quarter when Kobe was guarding him ,he made a couple nice moves but didn't complete the plays most times. So what like Tom said it happens to everybody who's played in the league, no big deal everytime something happens to Kobe you're the 1st to jump in with the he did this to Kobe talk give it a rest for once. Rashard Lewis schooled TMac a couple times I didn't here oh the 2nd round pick schooled him talk. Arenas is a fine player most people consider him a steal in the 2nd rd, so thats irrelevant to why he did any moves to anybody. 


Overall like D said the Lakers defense isn't sharp at all they're giving up too many points right now. 100 pts at least to the Mavs, Jazz and GSW. When the Lakers are good defensively they're right around 90 ppg. Fisher and Fox are a problem defensively and the Lakers are making too many stupid fouls but they'll be fine. Same old story get up for the good teams lump against the bad ones.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Actually, I was the second one to bring it up. I didn't say he schooled him all game or anything. I did see him get schooled 2-3 times, like I said.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

As for the second round pick comment, I meant that I like seeing those guys succeed, like Arenas.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

it may have continued by Arenas got hurt as well...lets not overlook this:devil:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Horrible loss-I thought we were better than this, losing to a team with a worse record than us is terrible. But props to the Warriors-they were the better team. Shaq and Kobe played well but no one else played very great. Why has Kobe had so many assists in the last couple of games?? Is he trying to set up his teammates more or is he starting to play more of a PG role??


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

*That's what I thought..but*



> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I feel a Daddy Game coming as in spanking the Warriors like we're their daddy. I think we win this one and win sorta easy. GSW has played better of late but we're starting to build alittle steam and its gonna roll right over the warriors.


Even though Shaq gave us a pretty good spanking, we managed to hang on in the end. That doesn't happen too often in Oaktown. The Warriors are slowly figuring out how to play in the 4th quarter. That was a fun game to watch. It was nice to see J-Rich finally hit some open shots. Kobe and Shaq are insane I must admit. It's like watching Pro's play a highschool team with those dudes on the floor. What fun it must be to be a Laker fan. No wonder there are so many band wagon freaks in Oakland whenever you guys come to town. 
I am sure things will turn around after that wake up call. I would hate to be the Lakers next oponent..

:mrt:


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

I had a game that night. How did Kobe hurt his arm?


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

Fortson slapped him pretty hard when Kobe drove to the hoop. They called Dunleavy for the foul but it was Fortson's fault. They said it was a funny bone but you could tell Kobe didn't think it was funny.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Will Kobe get to play tomarrow, or would the Lakers be better off resting him?


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

I think he should be fine. He finished the game, just wasn't his usual dominant self for the 4th quarter. He's not listed as oficially injured anywhere that I could find.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fury29</b>!
> I think he should be fine. He finished the game, just wasn't his usual dominant self for the 4th quarter. He's not listed as oficially injured anywhere that I could find.


OK, thanks.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

This game was bull, I didn't get to watch it but I was watching the game update on ESPN and when I saw Fisher with the foul, I was thinking, WHat the @#$%!!!


----------

